# 585 Ultra Gone in 2010???



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Details on Look's 2010 line have been sketchy at best, so far. 

I've been able to find bits and pieces of information on many of the 2010 models, but have not seen anything on the 585 Ultra.

Chas - will the 585 Ultra be continued in 2010, or is it dead?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Heard at Interbike, 585 Ultra is gone for 2010. 

I know a guy selling a very lightly used Medium should you be interested.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*buy now...*

Excel Sports still has 2009 frames and some 2008 on closeout, but the 2008 are only in XS, S and XL sizes. The 2009 frames have small and large sizes.

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...a+Frameset+09&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=1


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder what the scoop is on this? Not enough buyers?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The 585 has been around for a number of years. At this point I would think they want you to go to the 586 or the 595. I am guessing obviously but I would envision the 585 being phased out over the next few years. I could be wrong though.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I am guessing obviously but I would envision the 585 being phased out over the next few years. I could be wrong though.


I would hope you are. The 585 is the gem in their line. It's at a great price point, it does all things very well, and it's geometry options work for a wider varitey of poeple. 
Heck, Thor Hushovd rode one in the Paris Roubaix last year. 

What will be interesting, is if they move away from lugged designs and go monocoque. Hopefully they'll stay away from the pointless BB30 bandwagon.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, but Cofidis has been riding the 595 exclusively this year. All of the teams that are riding Look in '09 rode the 595 that I have seen. My LBS has the 2010 printed catalog, I will have to take a look at it this weekend when I am in there to be sure. But as with all things look the catalog is not always right. When I went to buy my blue 586 last year I was told it was not available in the US and could not get it. This was because the US dealers had decided they would not sell enough of them that Look decided to not import them after the materials were printed. It may just be that the numbers were down on that model and they decided to not import them or even manufacture them this year.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

You're right . The pros have been riding the 595 since it's introduction in 2006 (?). It is interesting to me that they haven't ridden the 586. Not stiff enough perhaps?

Anyway it's not listed here http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/...egory=0&order=3&quicksearch=1&keyword=LOOK+10
and this is in Ireland, so who knows.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

So how gone is the 585 Ulta in 2010? The 585 Ultra started as Germany only in 2006. In 2010, will it no longer be produced, or will it still be sold somewhere, but not in the U.S.?

This would be a good chance for Chas to end the speculation and clarify the situation.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is pretty much what I was thinking..... Chas?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just saw 2010 Look catalog at my LBS. 585 Ultra is definitley not in there. I must assume it is not being manufactured this year.


----------

